# It's almost done!



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Been busy here working on those forgotten projects that I have. I have been busy getting my Pumpkin Seed quilt top done. I decided I had just enough fabric to do a queen size quilt. Here it is.



















Now, need a bit of help from CJ. What design would you do for the machine quilting part? Hubby asked if you would be interested in doing it?

I don't know why it is fuzzy looking in the center of the pics. will need to check out the camera.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice! Great job!!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That's very pretty! I think a nice outline stitch inside the "seeds" with a pretty design to fill the white spaces...maybe a wreath or feather design.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I really like this, the pattern and the fabrics! Did you hand applique it?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The colors are so nice and soothing.. We like this one. A job well done.

Elaine


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Terri,
No I machine appliqued it. I did a sample to play around with and did some of them hand wise. After doing that I decided that I didn't feel like doing all 248 petals that way. It was also my first time to ever applique by machine.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very bright and cheerful---well done!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Quite nice. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## pen (Mar 2, 2005)

Very Nice,i really like it . pen


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very pretty. You do great work!


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

First of all - this quilt is absolutely beautiful - crisp and bright and happy. I have this pattern but it is called Orange Peel. You can place the blocks differently and come out with another interesting design. S


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

sapphira,
it is the same pattern as the orange peel. I bought the kit from QuiltSmart. the kit included the fusible interfacing and instructions and I picked out my own fabric. I am hoping the in the next week, after payday, I am ordering the backing to get this done. I bought the fabric from Connecting threads and will but three or four of the prints to do the back with.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I wish Ihad your talent for putting colors together and side-by-side. My major failing.s


----------

